# Any of you know of a publisher



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

that publishes stories/books about train/hitching travel/adventures?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually, I'd like to know this as well..If you find out anything let me know man.


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

For sure, I'll post it in this thread.


----------



## connerR (Dec 18, 2009)

ive got a writer's market book somewhere. last years edition, i think.
ill dig it up tomorrow and see what i can find.


----------



## connerR (Dec 18, 2009)

I think he means the former, but even if he doesn't, I'd love to know some good places to get something published.


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Wait are you looking to get something published or to find books about train hopping...etc.?
> 
> I can help you with both.



Thanks. Lookin to get somethin published.


----------



## keg (Dec 18, 2009)

better hurry,train hopping might not be cool much longer....


----------



## Franny (Dec 18, 2009)

keg said:


> better hurry,train hopping might not be cool much longer....



Cool isn't too much of a factor in getting things published.

Even though going for publishers that already publish a certain genre can't hurt, just submit EVERYWHERE. Prepare for billions of rejections letters. Keep at it. Someone will bite.


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Book or zine? Also do you plan on selling this for a profit?



It's a novella. Um, I'd like to make some kind of money off it, but I'm more concerned with getting an audience.


----------



## bote (Dec 19, 2009)

novellas are notoriously hard to get published (or at least thats what they told me in the publishing and editing class afew years back). But even if they weren´t I would still recommend that you self-publish your whatever-it-is. USe the internet, make a site and post some free chapters and the book for sale. You´ll learn a lot about layout, design, everything, get the immediate gratification of connecting with your readers. 
You should definitely send your manuscript around too, but rather than sitting around waiting for someone else to decide when you get to start diy that bad boy. 
Plus, if you get a good response, it is common for publisher´s to take note and hook you up.
There is a lot of good indy publishing info at

www.nomediakings.org

one of my fav self-published writers is Joey Comeau at

www.asofterworld.com

and last but not least, my friend Juan self-published his books and then recently one got picked up and he´s hitting the slightly bigger time

http://acrobatoftheroad.com/
www.acrobatadelcamino.com


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather not self-publish. I don't have any money to invest. I'll check out the sites, though. Thanks.


----------



## bote (Dec 20, 2009)

making it a little easier:


getting a publishing deal

http://nomediakings.org/doityourself/how_to_get_a_book_deal_without_an_agent.html

self-publishing

http://nomediakings.org/writing/10_ways_to_get_your_writing_out_there.html#more-576

diy section

http://nomediakings.org/category/doityourself


----------



## Franny (Dec 20, 2009)

Would it be possible to break the novella up into articles? You could maybe find a magazine that would do a serial on it. And sometimes you can get a book picked up by a publishing house in going the serial magazine route.

And not trying to come off as pretentious, but if you need an editor, I'm there for you. Like everyone else I don't give too much of a shit how I type on teh internetz but I've been to a bit too much school and know how to edit right well.


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 20, 2009)

Franny-Chan said:


> Would it be possible to break the novella up into articles? You could maybe find a magazine that would do a serial on it. And sometimes you can get a book picked up by a publishing house in going the serial magazine route.
> 
> And not trying to come off as pretentious, but if you need an editor, I'm there for you. Like everyone else I don't give too much of a shit how I type on teh internetz but I've been to a bit too much school and know how to edit right well.



I've thought about it but decided the content is too graphic for most magazines. It would probably be easier to just get it published.

I'm going to send it to my buddy. When I get his critique back, and if I still need opinions, it would be awesome if you would give me yours.


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 20, 2009)

bote said:


> making it a little easier:
> 
> 
> getting a publishing deal
> ...



Thanks brosef


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 20, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> It really just depends.... Its hard to say anything or recommend anything to you with out a lot of of details.
> 
> Could you tell me what the subject is?, page count?, text, images, or both? If earning an income off the project is important or is it important for it just to pay for it self?




I'm looking for publishers that publish surreal books, comedy books, satire and books that deal with hitchhiking and train travel but would be willing to publish something with the surreal/comedy/satire label.


----------

